# A Primer on Pistols...ask Jerry!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've twisted Jerry Day's arm just enough that he said "uncle", but not so much that he can't still work on a pistol repair.

Jerry has agreed to answer any questions you may have about your training pistols or their "ammo". Feel free to post them here and Jerry can help.

- Chris


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, So I had decided on the Olympic 209. I have one dog, train with 2 others about 3 or 4 days a week. So depending on the heat normally I will shoot a max of 40 times a week. My training partner said I should spend more and get the NEF 22 as it was easier and cheaper to find ammo and that his olympic that he showed me was always jamming. Is that because he uses it much harder then I intend to, or is he making sense for my situation as well?

(Plenty of time to figure it out now, cant go outside after 7:00 AM, NO TRAINING :evil: )


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

2tall said:


> Ok, So I had decided on the Olympic 209. I have one dog, train with 2 others about 3 or 4 days a week. So depending on the heat normally I will shoot a max of 40 times a week. My training partner said I should spend more and get the NEF 22 as it was easier and cheaper to find ammo and that his olympic that he showed me was always jamming. Is that because he uses it much harder then I intend to, or is he making sense for my situation as well?
> 
> (Plenty of time to figure it out now, cant go outside after 7:00 AM, NO TRAINING :evil: )


In the past, I've trained with others who used non-NEF pistols.

Seems like their guns were always malfunctioning, which had a negative impact on training. So now, when I train with one of those folks, I give them one of my NEF pistols to use. 

Apparently some are happy to live with a pistol that requires you to "hold your mouth right" when shooting. I'm not one of those people. 

I want a pistol that isn't sensitive to how it is handled, that never jams, that always indexes to the next live round, and that can be operated single or double action. 

That is why all of my starter pistols are NEF. They cost a bit more and are sometimes hard to get, but are well worth it IMO.


Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad I accuired 2 Days Ends 209 pistols - I had one of those "hold your mouth right" pistols and it drove me ABSOLUTELY insane.....nothing worse than having a difficult marking series setup, signaling......nothing.....signaling.....nothing.....dog swings head....and BAM.....argh!!!!!! Buy a good started pistol!

FOM


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Gunsmithing 101: The Day's End .209 was NEF-made under Jerry Day's "badge." So, Chris, why couldn't you coerce ("arm-twist") him to commission NEF to manufacture more of them? 

As Jeff said, the non-NEFs are serial misfiring (Olympic), die quick deaths (Traditions after 25-30 rounds) or overpriced to the gills (Alfa).

MG


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

*A primer on pistols*

Chris did a good job in twisting my arm and I agreed to answer your questions and give you MY OPINION on blank started pistols .22/.209 primer. You know an opinion is like another part of your anatomy, every body has one.

So, let me qualify my self for this discussion. I am not a gunsmith, nor profess to be an expert or claim to know it all about primers or blank pistols. However, I began modifying starter pistols to fire primers about 15 years ago. I do not know who put the first .209 brass inserts in a NEF.32, but it was a great idea, although it frequently jammed with some primers. I was lucky to design a firing pin that solved this problem. A couple of years later the Day’s End 6 Shooter evolved and NEF manufactured it for me until the Marlin Firearms Co. bought them. My best compliment was having my fire pin copied and being used today in primer pistols.

Dog’s Afield sells the NEF, Alfa and Olympic blank pistols/Amo. It is not my intention to trash any of them just discuss the differences, Good, or Bad and safety.

If you have a question that you don’t want to post, please feel free to send me a PM.
Thanks
Jerry Day


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an Olympic 209 and like everything about it except that it doesn't have the positive lock on the cylander. Just a slight rub agains a leg causes it to skip.

Can it be modified to make a "positive stop"?

Jerry Harris


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a NEF .22 that works like the day it was taken out of the box. It looks very sad though. It lives a tough life in the gear box and often gets put away wet  . What is a good something to scrub my NEF .22? Would the something be sold at Dogs Afield?
Ken Bora


----------



## Oregon Lab Lover (Jan 5, 2003)

*Olympic 209*

Same question Jerry had on a positive lock cylinder on the Olympic 209.

Mine works fine as long as I use it as a single action (pull hammer back prior to firing). When I try to fire without pulling the hammer back it usually jams. This may be because of the cylinder lock problem. Any fixes for this.

Had problems with the soft metal on the hammer. Firing pin made a hole in the hammer & hammer would not make contact with firing pin. Drilled a hole out on the hammer where it made contact with the firing pin & pressed in a piece of hard welding rod. Fixed that problem.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Is the ammo for the NEF 22 the small crimped ammo or does it resemble the Ret R launcher ammo?

Dave


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

someone ran over my alfa 209 with the truck :shock: bent the trigger gaurd a bit and twisted the grips, but she still shoots OK. I've been using Winchester primers with it.


----------



## eckhardt (Aug 9, 2003)

*Primer Info*

Just a public note to thank Jerry Day for responding by phone to
a pm that I sent him regarding converting a NEF .32 to a 209
primer pistol. Much more complicated than I thought and Jerry
was kind enough to share the years of experience he's had working
on primer pistols. He has converted one pistol for me and we
discussed issues I had concerning a second pistol.

Again, thanks very much.

Ken


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I have been using a couple of the Alphas that belong to members of our training group since they came out. So far they have preformed flawlessly. And vowed to get one when my Kimar bit the dust. Well it bit the dust last week and ordered an Alpha. I have had an Olympic- POG. Got a NEF after that it broke, bought a Kimar which lasted almost a year. To date I have found the Alpha to be the most to my liking. Very smooth action, orange handle and the innovated "PORT" on the top of the gun which if turned towards the line gives a bit more report. Seems the makers of the Alpha gave a little thought in what should go into a starter pistol.


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

2 Tall, The NEF .22 is the work horse and the most dependable of all the starter pistols. Advantage- 9 shot, Disadvantage remove cylinder to load. New NEFs have cyl. Pin stop.

However with primers near the same report and ½ the cost, it makes primer pistols attractive in the retriever training arena. Depending on the # of rounds fired you can get a good return on investment of quality pistol or replace cheapies. The Olympic is less costly on front end but does have a problem with no cylinder lock to keep cylinder from rotating between firing cycle. Adv. 8 shot swing out cyl. Disadv. Shorter life span.

Jefft, Your right about neg. impact on training when the gun in the field doesn’t fire taking extra time trying to get dog to watch mark.

Amen to that FOM.

Crackerd, Marlin firearms purchased NEF a few yrs. back and manufacturing my 6 Shooter wasn’t part of their business plan sense they are in the long gun business. They seam to limit the .22 & .32s that they MFG.

Jerry, I really don’t see a simple fix. The metal lip on top back of trigger under cyl. doesn’t move up enough to stop cyl. with single or double action. The cyl. index lifter is doing all the work. 

To be continued.

Jerry Day


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Whats wrong with buying and using a fully functioning NEF .22 cal 9-shot revolver and shooting .22 cal power loads from the hardware store? Don't put live ammo in your carry case and there's not much chance of mixing it up. Mine has worked for 10 + years both single and double action. Never jammed and no lost cylinder pins. Operating cost? Very small in the big scheme of retriever training.

JD


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Depends where you are training. Some places don't take kindly to a true firearm.


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Ken - I don’t sell any gun cleaning equip., however I use LPS#3 heavy duty rust inhibitor on the outside of pistol. Any light oil or WD 40 is good if you dry it off first.

Oregon Lab Lovers - I like using single action by cocking or pulling the hammer back, it gives me a better fill of the chamber rotating and other parts moving, where as with double action pulling the trigger things can jam with out feeling it until something is broken. 99 % of the Oly. Is made of pot metal which is soft in the world of steel. Compliments on your impressive and innovative hammer fix.

ZLABS - .22/6mm blank ammo comes in several sizes and shapes, smokeless and or black power. The smallest is the crimped CB acorn .22/6mm. It’s ok for puppy training and very short marks. Next is the short which is aprox.3/8” tall and little louder, ok for HT training and longer puppy marks. Next is the crimped .22 std. which is aprox.5/8” tall. Then comes the Nail drivers crimped and non which use colors to ID load charges. These used in both HT and FT training. NOTE the CB acorn and the shorts have gotten so costly, that I can sell the .22 Loud for less. 

Darrin - the ALFA is a good pistol and apparently TRUCK TUFF. Time will answer the question of their longevity. The few complaints that I have gotten is that it is pricy and heavy. My counter to that is, works smooth with swing out cyl. “No lost center pins” a cyl. Lock that doesn’t allow the cyl. to rotate while not firing. 

Losthwy - It does have an innovative “PORT”. Don’t make the mistake I made this summer by pointing it down and behind me while wearing shorts. I knew better. Speaking of ports, “ USE THE BRUSH” It is very important to keep the cylinder ports clean and open all the way through. The spent power can clog the small exit hole and cause problems. 
Which of your fingers got the sorest, the index or thumb after firing the Kimar. At my age I can’t pull the trigger or cock the hammer. 

JDogger - You are correct, a real .22 or converted real .32 works very good and with longevity.
Frank that’s right and you also you have to show ID and have back ground checks to buy real hand guns. Some states require permits to carry in car/truck. 
Jerry Day


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

JDogger - You are correct, a real .22 or converted real .32 works very good and with longevity. 
Frank that’s right and you also you have to show ID and have back ground checks to buy real hand guns. Some states require permits to carry in car/truck. 
Jerry Day

Jerry, Yeah, I realize its not an answer for everyone. Here in the last of the "Wild West", AZ & NM.. a firearm may be worn, displayed in plain sight. or carried in plain sight in a vehicle "unloaded" on the seat or in a carry case. Not a good idea, but legal. Don't take it into any banks or liquor establishments. Most of the places I train there just ain't no one around to care. Before the NEF I used a .22 cal 6" colt revolver, which now lives in a safe. Mostly now I train, shooting from the line with empty hull 12 ga. primer loads. 

JD


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Mr. Day........I bought an Alfa 209 pistol from you some time ago, along with a 1000 rounds of 209 primers(Rios). They will not work in my gun. What type of primers work.
Thanks,
Sean Barbey


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Sean Barbey said:


> Mr. Day........I bought an Alfa 209 pistol from you some time ago, along with a 1000 rounds of 209 primers(Rios). They will not work in my gun. What type of primers work.
> Thanks,
> Sean Barbey


In mine I usually buy Remingtons but I've used quite a few Federals also. No problems with either brand from the primers.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Sean Barbey said:


> Mr. Day........I bought an Alfa 209 pistol from you some time ago, along with a 1000 rounds of 209 primers(Rios). They will not work in my gun. What type of primers work.
> Thanks,
> Sean Barbey


I to would like to hear what primers are recommended.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

oK! So I decided on the NEF .22. Ordered it Monday, just got email that is out of stock. Is this right or a misscommunication? Anyway, I still want it! Does anyone know how long I will wait?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Jerry, Any tips on how to install the rachet(hand) so that it will advance the cylinder. Have new parts but something about that little wire spring is preventing it from working. 

Thanks Bob


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Sean, -You are right; the RIO primers do not work well in the ALFA. I apologize that they were shipped with your pistol. I think we shipped a dozen or so before it was realized that they did not easily fit in ALFA cylinder. If you will call Rita for a return # .I will gladly replace them with CHEDDITE primers and pay the shipping both ways.

Note- I did find 2 problems causing the RIO primer not fitting the ALFAs. # 1, The RIO diameter measured with a Micrometer .244”/.2445” while the primer chambers on the ALPA measures .244”/.245”. That is not enough clearance to work properly. 
However the RIO does fit most other pistols and electronic triggering devices because their cylinder chambers or ports are .246”+ as is the DE 6 Shooter and Olympic...

Howard/Loathly
Primer specs. Diameters comparisons.
The largest in Dia. is the RIO, at .244” Good report? But large in Dia.
Federal & CCI are now the same since they merged. CCI was my primer of choice before they joined. They will fit all the above, Dia.242” and have a good report. However the shape of the outer rim can hang as the chamber rotates. 
Remington & Winchester are near the same size as the CCI and fits all the above and has a good report.
CHEDDITE is my personal choice, and I do sell them. No! I can’t buy them cheaper. Their Dia. is .241” which will easily fit & extract from all of the above and their rim is coined flat which gives it a less chance to hang when cylinder rotates and good report.

CAUSION! While using primers. Please read the caution on the box. Primers are very volatile and if the center silver part is struck or taped it can fire. If you have them in a plastic or pill bottle you potently have a hand grenade. The only and safest place for primers is in the box they come in. Please use caution.

2Tall- Thanks for your patronage, we do have the NEFs .22s on order, Rita has checked on them and they are due any day. She will contact you.

Bob- You have a tough one. The leaver spring assy. Is very critical. You’ve gotten further than most by getting it apart to that point. Not doubting your experience, but you need to send it to me. I have the tools and fixtures to diss/assemble. Also after you put the proper bend in the little wire spring and get pistol assembled then the top of the lever above where the wire attaches has to be to filed on the correct angle until the cylinder rotates with out jamming before top center.

Thanks for the great questions.

Jerry day


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Jerry Day said:


> Sean, -You are right; the RIO primers do not work well in the ALFA. I apologize that they were shipped with your pistol. I think we shipped a dozen or so before it was realized that they did not easily fit in ALFA cylinder. If you will call Rita for a return # .I will gladly replace them with CHEDDITE primers and pay the shipping both ways.
> 
> Thanks for the great questions.
> 
> Jerry day


 Thanks Mr. Day, but I will use the Rios in my wingers and order the Cheddites from you for the Alpha pistol. Thanks for your reply.
Sean


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Most of our group uses the NEF real .22 revolvers, although they are no longer manufactured. 

Some of them are close to 20 years old, and get repaired every once in a while by Walker Firearms, but they are the most reliable and easy to use.

Very glad I got one before they were gone. . .


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I found this thread while searching and thought I might be good to bump back to the top. 

Also, does anyone know if the hardware store/nail gun .22 blanks are safe in my Heritage Roughrider .22 pistol? Are there any corrosion issues? 

tt


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

I've gone thru 3 starter pistols in 3 years, made "you know where". Finally woke-up and bought a NEF a few months ago. Well worth the money and made in the US of A.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

So what is it about the 880's and the Olympics that suck so bad? I mean, is it the same thing that breaks on most of them or what? There is a huge price diff between the Nefs and alfas, and the cheapies, but if they don't work what's the point. The 880 on gundog supply even says, "This _blank pistol_ is suitable for occasional use but it is not intended for heavy or frequent usage such as that required by an amateur with several dogs or a professional trainer."

tt


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have two well used NEF .22 pistols. I've loaded them with everything from greens to purples and never had a problem with them being able to handle the loads.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

I have just purchased a Alfa, I am using winchester primers. So far we are pleased with this product. The price of the 209 primers sure beats the cost of the .22 blanks.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I buy .22 loads by the hundred for between $3.99 - $5.75 so I will pay the extra $$ to not have any issues! I don't have enough time to mess around with 209 pistols that don't work.


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Jerry, I have purchased at least 2 of the Six Shooters, had conversions done on 2 NEFs to 209 and have had at least 3- 22 cal. NEFs Why can't I keep the transfere bar from breaking? I always use in single action mode and keep'em lubricated. Good Lord! I'd have to have a fleet of NEFs to have two that worked while the others are off being fixed!! Do you have a repair service and fleet program?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Greg, I don't know if you noticed this, but I bumped this thread back up for the info. but it was originally started sometime last year. So, I am not sure if Jerry will see it or not. You might try shooting him a PM with your question if he doesn't respond.

tt


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

MRGD said:


> Greg, I don't know if you noticed this, but I bumped this thread back up for the info. but it was originally started sometime last year. So, I am not sure if Jerry will see it or not. You might try shooting him a PM with your question if he doesn't respond.
> 
> tt



I agree. Jerry has a lot on his plate and I don't know if he is able to frequent this site as often as he would like.


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys! I didn't notice date.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Greg,

Ahlman's in Morristown,Mn can get you fixed up also. I had one NEF that was not working good and they had it repaired in 2 days for less than $50. I can't remember what broke but my buddy was messing with it and said "oops" and handed it back to me.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

I bought an Alpha 22 several years ago when the NEF's were unavailable. Then managed to buy a couple of NEF's which are what I use on a daily basis. Since the NEF's have now gone out of stock someone asked me my opinion on the Alpha's as an alternate so I pulled the Alpha out of the drawer to give it another tryout.
I am using the bumper boy 22 blank loads (non crimped) and am getting some misfires. The cylinder rotates very smoothly as far as i can tell, it has a nice light trigger pull but sometimes it is a click -click -bang.
The pistol came with a box of blanks made I believe in Bulgaria, and I seem to remember being told that these were what one needed to use.
I have read Jerry Days comments above about the sizing of the primers, but does anyone have any input as to the brand of 22 blanks that function in their Alpha 22's.
It is really easier for me to just have one brand that works on all my pistols and bumper boys, and I prefer the non crimped loads as I feel that the empties discharge a lot more easily out of both bumper boys and pistols than the crimped versions.
The non crimped 22 bumper boy loads work fine in my launchers and my NEF pistols it is just in the Alpha that they dont work reliably. When they do work they give a very loud report and ear defenders are a must.


Any input / experience from anyone?


Mark


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Holy cow!! I hope Jerry is getting paid for this.......a lot of questions already
Thanks Jerry


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Jerry, I have a 6 shooter and the silver thing in front of the hammer broke. It is at a gunsmith shop and has been there a year. I have 2 nef 22's so I'm not without a gun but the 6 shooter if my favorite. Can it be fixed or is it a paper weight.

Thanks, Tracy


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an NEF .32 cal pistol that I would like to convert to 209 primer. Can anyone tell me who does this, cost, and how well the conversion works?


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jerry...Roger Fields here, haven't seen you in a while, hope you and family are well. My question is something that was touched on earlier. I have a 32 cal. pistol, and was wondering if it was still possible to convert it to the 22cal or 209 ? Thanks Roger


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

There were inserts available commercially at one time to convert the .32 cylinder to hold 209 primers. I have not seen them in several years. The pistols themsleves cannot be directly modified.


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Long time since I've made a post. Hope every one is doing well.

As huntingdawg said, I do have a lot on my plate since I began training client dog as my lively hood and continue to do 32 to 209 conversions and also repair a few of the old Days End 6 Shooters. Since NEF has sold out parts are at a premium and almost impossible to find.

I am very lucky however, I have a full kennel. My day starts at 5AM an hopefully ends around 9PM. You can see that I am still up at this late hour because I was converting a NEF 32 to 209 primers. While checking my email before calling it a night I saw where Mark had sent me an email with his question so I checked out the thread.

Mark, the 22 is a rim fire and if the blanks are firing in your other guns and the BB it is likely the firing pin or the main hammer spring. My bet is on the firing pin. If possible compare the rim strike of a spent hull from one of your other guns to a miss fire from your Alfa.

As stated above I do convert 32/209 and repair an old Days End 6 Shooter once in a while.

Hope to see some of y'all on the field Trial / Hunt Test circuit.
Thanks
Jerry Day


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Jerry thanks for the quick response.

Anyone know of anyone who can do repairs on the alpha. It probbaly has less than 50 rounds put through it.


Mark


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry Day.

Are you out there?

Have you seen the new GunX? (haha! I'm sure you have....)

What do you think?


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Jerry, I hope your twisted arm is doing OK! Thanks for being you and the help you and Jean have always been for all these many years. Miss you both-- Bill Watson
________
Blonde Webcams


----------



## GunX (Feb 20, 2010)

Jerry, You are the Godfather of primer pistols, and I can't wait for your opinion on are new design starter revolver for all of you 
pro-trainers...
M.C.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> and I can't wait for your opinion on are new design starter revolver for all of you
> *pro-trainers*...


Hey!!! You guys shipped me my new pistole the other day!! Cant wait!!

What about an opinion from a Goober like me??

I plan on takin it to the skeet range, to see If'n I kin break more birds with it, compared to my scattergun. Im gonna put it in a holster and practice my quick draw on them skeets!!

Gooser


----------



## GunX (Feb 20, 2010)

MooseGooser said:


> Hey!!! You guys shipped me my new pistole the other day!! Cant wait!!
> 
> What about an opinion from a Goober like me??
> 
> ...


Gooser, you are the most funny guy out there and as soon you post something about the new Trainer 209 I will copy and paste that to my webpage: www.gunxusa.com
M.C.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Jerry !!! 
i bought my jerry day 6 shooter in 1998 i think ! the little do hickey that comes up in front of the firing pin broke in 2003. can i get my money back !!!
BobbyB


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello Chris, I am out here and Bill my twisted arm is ok but it’s getting old.
.
First, it is important that every one knows that I have no monetary involvement with Gun X and or Dogs Afield. 
Soon after H&R sold to Marlin Arms my Days 6 Shooter contract was canceled. I designed an 8 shot swing out cylinder but was unable to get it manufactured. 
I sold Dogs Afield, built a new home and kennel on my training grounds, gave up my amateur status and started training young dogs, (yes I love it!!) it doses the sole good to get up at 5AM and go hug 14 dogs..
After I saw the Gun X add here at RTN I called MC, He remembered me from a meeting several years back at the Shot Show. He brought me up to date with his new Primer Pistol. He sent me one to peruse, test and give him an honest opinion good or bad.
He did not ask me to make this post. You know opinions are like another part of your anatomy every one has one. So here is mine.
After carefully inspecting and firing several hundred primer rounds. 
I compliment MC on doing it right. #1 stainless steel, No rust from condensation or rain, #2 positive cylinder lock, double and single action very smooth, #3 recessed cylinder star ports for true primer alignment and easy spent primer ejection. #4 Low profile and narrow cylinder for lite weight. #5 Striker plate for safety. #6 Precision internal parts for longevity, #7 orange grips for visibility and #8 a Days End design firing pin.
IMHO it is the best designed training pistol on the market and I think that it will out last the old Days End 6 Shooter. With that said, I am endorsing and recommending it. I also think that Dogs Afield has them in stock.


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

No Bobby, but I can repair it. I do have a couple of strikers left if that is all it needs. 6 Shooter parts are hard to find.
send it to the address on my web sight.
Thanks


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Bought a nickel plated Taurus 22 revolver in 1985.......2005 sent it in for missing screws.....they cleaned it fixed it and shipped back at no charge and paid for shipping.I use mainly retriever trainer blanks,and some cheap home depot blanks.Don't know what the big deal is on blank guns.


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

To all that is interested. I forgot #9 the Gun X has a great report. I think it better than the .22.
Sorry about that. It is way past my bed time. Good Night.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Bought a nickel plated Taurus 22 revolver in 1985.......2005 sent it in for missing screws.....they cleaned it fixed it and shipped back at no charge and paid for shipping.I use mainly retriever trainer blanks,and some cheap home depot blanks.Don't know what the big deal is on blank guns.


If you lived in a state like Illinois, where you have to be a registered F.O.I.D. cardholder just to buy a box of .22 ammo or a box of shells, you'd likely see where some of us are coming from.

In some states it is a real hassle, lots of time, lots of hoop jumping and expense to be able to possess a "real pistol". And possession of one illegally carries some hefty legal penalty.

A reliable "non firearm" for dog training that is non-hassle has value to many of us in firearm-unfriendly states.

Chris


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny said:


> Give this product a year and then let us talk about it.
> 
> Danny


Ooooooooorrrrrrrrrr you could heed the honest evaluation (as in NO financial benefit) from a guy that has spent a lot of years seeking the perfect training pistol and remove a year or so of aggravation and inconvenience from your life. I doubt that there is anyone alive more qualified to evaluate a primeer pistol than Jerry Day - and especially since he is ONLY a customer.

Life is full of choices regards

Bubba


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Ooooooooorrrrrrrrrr you could heed the honest evaluation (as in NO financial benefit) from a guy that has spent a lot of years seeking the perfect training pistol and remove a year or so of aggravation and inconvenience from your life. I doubt that there is anyone alive more qualified to evaluate a primeer pistol than Jerry Day - and especially since he is ONLY a customer.
> 
> Life is full of choices regards
> 
> Bubba


Jerry is out of the supply biz completely. Jerry trains dogs. Jerry pursued the "holy grail" of the best blank pistol for years when he ran Dogs Afield and has an opinion or two...

Chris


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Jerry for giving your insight to this product. I need something that will last and is dependable to use and have not been satisfied with anything so far.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Jerry Day said:


> No Bobby, but I can repair it. I do have a couple of strikers left if that is all it needs. 6 Shooter parts are hard to find.
> send it to the address on my web sight.
> Thanks


That's O.K. jerry it's been working fine anyhow the thing-a-majig is broke. figured maybe had 4 or 5 BRICKS shot thru it since then. will keep it in mind though. Thanks
Bobby Bordelon


----------



## GunX (Feb 20, 2010)

Jay Dufour said:


> Bought a nickel plated Taurus 22 revolver in 1985.......2005 sent it in for missing screws.....they cleaned it fixed it and shipped back at no charge and paid for shipping.I use mainly retriever trainer blanks,and some cheap home depot blanks.Don't know what the big deal is on blank guns.


the big deal is "safety first", please send me addresses where you train so i never come to this fields, to get shot...my life is a big deal to my family...
please go to any school and start any sport event with your shiny handgun and see what happen... can't wait to watch the news...that's another big deal...
or come to see me for training in connecticut with your shiny brazilian firearm (i say brazilian because it's sound good to me and i remember one, she just get married...not to me...) all you have to do is travel through new york from south and west, through massachusetts, rhode island from north, great states only problem is they don't like second amendment, make sure to take all your bumper sticker off your pickup truck and you may have a chance... and that is a major deal
if you need more big deals about starter revolvers please contact me...
all i'm trying to say is be safe out there...
martin cernuch, gunx, www.gunxusa.com


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

Jerry,
I have a NEF .22 that works fine with double action, but I can't get the hammer to cock manually. Any suggestions? Thanks.
James


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Another question for Jerry.... maybe this thread has stimulated more Jerry-work than he wants... but...

I have a NEF that was converted from a 32 to a 209. The transfer bar under the hammer broke last year. I sent it to H&R, but they wouldn't repair it saying it had been modified... not sure why this made any difference... but anyway,...

Is it possible you could make the repair?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Not trying to steal this thread but want to bring everyone up to speed on the world of blank pistols. A lot has changed relative to blank/training pistols since this thread originated several years ago. Days End 6 Shooter, NEF blank pistols (209, 22 or 32), Alpha and Olympic 209 are no longer being manufactured. If you like any of those pistols and find one, buy it because there are no more being made.

Next, we (Dogs Afield) are selling the new GunX pistol because dog training enthusiasts (including us) need a good quality pistol. We have already done extensive testing, more than the avg amateur trainer will doi over several years and we can report no failures, no misfires or issues. We have used a variety of primers (Rio, Cheddite, Nobel Sport, Winchester, CCI, Fed and Remington) without any problems. I am certainly no expert on the design of this or any other pistol but I have used almost everything on the market over the last 20 yrs & believe the new GunX 209 training pistol is an excellent performer.

I'll leave the detailed design discussion to Jerry and Martin but I believe we have found an excellent training pistol in the GunX 209.


----------

